# Puzzi v George



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Will be buying a new wet-vac soon, and wondered if the Karcher Puzzi 100 is worth the extra money (lots of extra £££ :doublesho) compared to the well-respected George.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Put bluntly yes.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

In what way...does it clean better.... does it leave the interior drier....or what .


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't get a puzzi 100 get the puzzi 8/1c this model is designed for automotive use it has more suction and less spray. You don't need to soak the seats. Plus it's much cheaper!!

Look here, I use these guys for everything very cheap. http://www.chemtec.co.uk/acatalog/Puzzi-81-C.html

Bigger tank etc also. It's perfect!!

Goodluck


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

The George is perfect imo and the obvious choice over another 140quid.

I always see people moaning about the tank size, I can manage to wet vac a full car without emptying and even if I do have to empty it, it takes 2 minutes.. are people that lazy??


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 for the George.

My George is knackered (it is about 12 years old I reckon!) and only the extractor works; but it is perfect for me because I prefer to hand shampoo seats and carpets anyhow. Anything more powerful and I reckon you'd suck the cloth from the seats!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

George is ok but pretty limited really, considered a steam vac instead? 

That's what I have gone for


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Don't get a puzzi 100 get the puzzi 8/1c this model is designed for automotive use it has more suction and less spray. You don't need to soak the seats.
> 
> Bigger tank etc also. It's perfect!!
> 
> Goodluck


Yes, the Puzzi 8/1c has much more suction but the same spray. Puzzi 8/1c also has a smaller tank than the puzzi 100.

Thanks for the link :thumb:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

GJM said:


> George is ok but pretty limited really, considered a steam vac instead?
> 
> That's what I have gone for


Which one did you go for?
Not seen any yet which have the smaller upholstery/floor attachment .


----------



## Mosser (Apr 19, 2006)

If its only for home use, why not just get a cheapo wet vac (i have the wickes own brand one, very powerful wet suction) and a pump sprayer and a fabric brush ?

Much cheaper setup and i actually get better cleaning results doing the spray and agitate by hand rather than using the machines built in sprayer (i used to have a puzzi 200 till the pump failed)


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I've had my George for a long time, and after a long and loyal service 'Old Georgie' is due for retirement, and 'he' shall be spending more time in comfort at the family home, and maybe doing the odd job around the house .

I was just wondering if the Puzzi's were a better machine and fancied a change of different 'work partner' :thumb:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mmmm, so I take that not many here use the Karcher Puzzi range.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Which one did you go for?
> Not seen any yet which have the smaller upholstery/floor attachment .


This one here, minus the trolley : http://www.rgk.co.uk/acatalog/info_SP4.html

Don't be too afraid of the price, I managed to get a lightly used hire model for around £300.

It has a small tool so what you do is use the detail nozzle to steam and use the vac to suck at the same time.

Vac has 3 speeds, can be controlled from the actual handle, continious fill which is great and quick to get upto temp.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

PDF here which lists standard tools to give you an idea, think it's pretty standard across the osprey range

http://www.ospreydc.com/userfiles/pdfs/Robby SP4 (DF).pdf


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

carbonangel said:


> The George is perfect imo and the obvious choice over another 140quid.
> 
> I always see people moaning about the tank size, I can manage to wet vac a full car without emptying and even if I do have to empty it, it takes 2 minutes.. are people that lazy??


I've done 3 cars so far and didnt need to empty it, really great machine had mine years.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

9 out of 10 valetors i know would say George over Karcher every day of the week.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

George Everytime.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I spoke at length with Karcher UK about the Puzzi 100 vs the 8/1c and the recommended the puzzi 100 and said there is no benefit with the 8/1c whatsoever. 

The 8/1c is more compact but has a 8-7 litre tanks vs the 10-9 litre tanks on the puzzi.. they both spray with 1bar pressure.

needless to say I now have another puzzi 100!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Just replaced my old broken George with this.

http://www.justoffbase.co.uk/Valet-Machine-Wet-Dry-with-Accessories-20ltr-1250W-230V-Sealey-PC310

A much better design, with the detergent tank on the outside and not sitting in the dirty water. Costs less too.

The hose and power lead could be longer, but not been a real problem. It has been used on about 10 interiors so far and is working well.

Would I go back to a George?.......... As things stand atm.... no.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

had a george for a good few years and it has served me well , but it has a few points that i really can do without .
i know it doesnt take long to empty it , but that is just the problem having to basically take the whole thing apart , and place dirty items maybe on a clean surface , the clean/ chem tank , and filter , i mean .
plus the clean water tubes have a habit of coming off when working , ok not a huge problem but one all the same , and not really professional if someone is watching you work .
so time for a change i think , it will be either a puzzi 100 or 200, depends on the funds .


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I think for the majority, a George is ideal... however if you are doing multiple vehicles or detailing/valeting the answer is a puzzi


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

kings.. said:


> I spoke at length with Karcher UK about the Puzzi 100 vs the 8/1c and the recommended the puzzi 100 and said there is no benefit with the 8/1c whatsoever.
> 
> The 8/1c is more compact but has a 8-7 litre tanks vs the 10-9 litre tanks on the puzzi.. they both spray with 1bar pressure.
> 
> needless to say I now have another puzzi 100!


There is a benefit.......

The Karcher Puzzi 100 may well have a larger fluid capacity, but the 8/1c is ideal for car interiors as it has much greater suction power to leave the interiors drier than the P100.
Saying that.....the P100 is the more versatile with it's larger fluid capacity and the attachments for cleaning household carpets :thumb:.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I could never find any evidence they had more suction power, this was the main reason I looked into the 8/1c.... Karcher themselves said there was no difference! 

my p100 certainly doesn't leave the seats wet though, they are touch damp generally that's all.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask where this information regarding the 8/1c compared to the 100 having more suction is coming from please ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cant remember exactly why , but my local karcher dealer told me to stay away from the 8/1c , ive got to go up there in the week ill ask him again and report back .


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

My George was excellent, great workhorse and never let me down.
I had a chance of a Puzzi 200 on a great deal a year ago and took the plunge and swapped over.

The puzzi 200 is a much better machine than the George. Certainly a lot more suction on the extracting process, probably thanks to the twin motor. Maybe a bit bulkier than the George but easier to fill and empty. I have also tried the Puzzi 100 and would agin say its a little better than the George.

Steve

PS: I do a lot of wet vaccing, at least 3+ vehicles a week.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

kings.. said:


> I could never find any evidence they had more suction power, this was the main reason I looked into the 8/1c.... Karcher themselves said there was no difference!
> 
> my p100 certainly doesn't leave the seats wet though, they are touch damp generally that's all.





nicks16v said:


> Can I ask where this information regarding the 8/1c compared to the 100 having more suction is coming from please ?


Here you go.....

Karcher 8/1c...
Air Flow = L/S 61
Vacuum = mbar/kpa 230/23.0
http://www.trafalgarcleaningequipme...puzzi-8/1-c-carpet-&-upholstery-cleaner?pop=0

Karcher 100...
Air Flow = L/S 54
Vacuum = mbar/kpa 220/22.0
http://www.trafalgarcleaningequipme...karcher-puzzi-100-carpet-&-upholstery-cleaner

And as for the Karcher 200....
It has the same 'air flow' and 'vacuum' as the '100'...but has a higher spray rate of 2.0l/min, along with a higher spray pressure of 2.0bar.
http://www.trafalgarcleaningequipme...karcher-puzzi-200-carpet-&-upholstery-cleaner


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> cant remember exactly why , but my local karcher dealer told me to stay away from the 8/1c


Maybe because the Dealer will make more profit selling you the Puzzi 100  :lol:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> so time for a change i think , it will be either a puzzi 100 or 200, depends on the funds .


So which one did you get in the end, and how are you getting on with it?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

bumping this up to see how people are rating these 2 machines

the karcher puzzi 8/1c & the george


----------



## malcolm1975 (Jul 29, 2015)

Struggling to find any George’s anywhere physical stock


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

mkv said:


> The puzzi 200 is a much better machine than the George. Certainly a lot more suction on the extracting process, probably thanks to the twin motor.


Hm? According to the specs, the Puzzi 200 has 220 mbar suction. The george has 2400 mm H2O, which translates to 235 mbar?


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

George for me!
I do about 4-5 cars a year with it, most of my friends/family's cars have leather or don't need a deep clean of the seats.
Works superbly, I'm always amazed at the amount of dirt it pulls out of the seats.
They maybe sold out everywhere because they're in demand or about to be replaced by a newer version, it might be worth emailing Numatic


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone else?

is the karcher 8/1c worth an extra £150 over the george?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

euge07 said:


> anyone else?
> 
> is the karcher 8/1c worth an extra £150 over the george?


The Puzzi 8/1c is the better machine...better extraction power...easier to fill with cleaner fluid and easier to empty dirty water.

Whether it's worth the extra money, only YOU can decide if the extra outlay is worth it to you.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

trv8 said:


> The Puzzi 8/1c is the better machine...better extraction power...easier to fill with cleaner fluid and easier to empty dirty water.
> 
> Whether it's worth the extra money, only YOU can decide if the extra outlay is worth it to you.


which did you end up going for?

I don't mind the extra outlay if it is indeed worth it


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

euge07 said:


> which did you end up going for?
> 
> I don't mind the extra outlay if it is indeed worth it


Karcher Puzzi 8/1.... nearly *6* years old now (going by this thread which I started....doesn't time fly) and no problems, still works like new :thumb:.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

trv8 said:


> better extraction power.


Again I wonder where that is from? Any source? I'm asking, because by spec numbers, this is untrue.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The better extraction could also be down to the head forming a better seal?


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Puzzi vs Numatic 570


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

voon said:


> Again I wonder where that is from? Any source? I'm asking, because by spec numbers, this is untrue.


Look at my reply #27 from 6 years ago :thumb:......

....plus I've had the use of both machines (10/1 and the 8/1) for comparison and is the reason why I bought the 8/1.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Decided on the puzzi 8/1 C, its due to be delivered by mid week

looking forward to trying it out, hope it was worth the ££


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

euge07 said:


> Decided on the puzzi 8/1 C, its due to be delivered by mid week
> 
> looking forward to trying it out, hope it was worth the ££


Can I ask how much bling you coughed up for it?:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

H-M3 said:


> Can I ask how much bling you coughed up for it?:thumb:


£378 it was delivered within Northern Ireland

if you are in England this is the price from Cleanstore, I was fortunate enough my local karcher agent in Craigavon price matched this for me:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just to update this

Absolutely loving the puzzi so far. Its easy to use and clean due to the seperate compartments
It is powerful and extracts really well! Very happy with it


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

euge07 said:


> Just to update this
> 
> Absolutely loving the puzzi so far. Its easy to use and clean due to the seperate compartments
> It is powerful and extracts really well! Very happy with it


We need some video footage!!:driver:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

H-M3 said:


> We need some video footage!!:driver:


Took a video of the bucket I emptied evening I will upload soon. Will get a video of it in action shortly as well. 
The main points I liked was the shape of the nozzle, the power of it and also the ease of cleaning afterwards


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

euge07 said:


> Took a video of the bucket I emptied evening I will upload soon. Will get a video of it in action shortly as well.
> The main points I liked was the shape of the nozzle, the power of it and also the ease of cleaning afterwards


Man stop it! Missus will kill me if I spend any further:wall:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

H-M3 said:


> Man stop it! Missus will kill me if I spend any further:wall:







not the best video but I will get one of it in action soon, awesome machine!

treat yourself:thumb:


----------

